# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Fibra de alpaca de Arequipa despierta interés de mercado chino

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Arequipa, oct. 09 (ANDINA).-* El mercado chino ha mostrado interés en adquirir la fibra de alpaca gruesa y el huarizo de Arequipa, productos que hasta el año pasado no eran muy comercializados por los centros textiles locales, informó Eliseo de los Ríos, gerente del Instituto Peruano de la Alpaca y Camélidos (IPAC). }   
Explicó que esta situación obedece a que estas variedades de fibra se comercializan a costos rebajados por su baja calidad, pero a través de un tratamiento especial los chinos pueden obtener prendas de vestir calificadas a menor costo. 
Confeccionar una prenda de vestir con fibra de alpaca de calidad puede llegar a costar en el exterior más de 24 dólares, pero elaborado con fibra gruesa o huarizo el costo se reduce hasta en cuatro dólares, refirió. 
Esta reducción de costos es la que ha animado al mercado chino a adquirir la fibra de alpaca de baja calidad del Perú para transformarla en óptimas prendas de vestir y presentarlas al mundo, remarcó. 
Dijo que el interés se presenta desde inicios de año, lo que ha permitido a las tres empresas textiles de Arequipa mover grandes cantidades de fibra de alpaca gruesa y huarizo. 
El especialista indicó que esta fibra constituye una variedad que hasta el año pasado no era muy comercializada y que hoy se ha constituido en un producto mejor vendido. 
La fibra de alpaca gruesa se obtiene de la parte inferior de los camélidos, de las patas, mientras que el huarizo proviene de la esquila del abdomen del animal andino. Ambas fibras, por su grosor, cuestan entre 1.50 y 2 nuevos soles el kilo. 
Por su parte, la fibra de alpaca fina, extrafina y semifina se obtiene del lomo de la alpaca su costo supera en estos momentos los siete nuevos soles el kilo.Temas similares: Artículo: Huancavelica producirá más de 23 toneladas de fibra de alpaca en campaña de acopio Artículo: Fibra de alpaca, acuicultura y mármol concentran el mayor interés de inversionistas en zonas alto andinas Artículo: China concentró el 59% de envíos de fibra y prendas de alpaca en enero Compro fibra de alpaca gruesa o huariso Exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana crecerían más de 40% este año

----------


## Emiliano

Buenas tardes 
Sé que la fibra de alpaca siempre ha tenido acogida en el mercado exterior, al respecto estamos interesados en poder acopiar y vender fibra de alpaca por lo que cómo podemos contactarnos a fin de concretizar con el negocio, radico actualmente en Huancavelica y espero respuestas al respecto.
Atte.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes 
> Sé que la fibra de alpaca siempre ha tenido acogida en el mercado exterior, al respecto estamos interesados en poder acopiar y vender fibra de alpaca por lo que cómo podemos contactarnos a fin de concretizar con el negocio, radico actualmente en Huancavelica y espero respuestas al respecto.
> Atte.

 Hola Emiliano:  
Si todavía no tienes compradores y estás buscando comercializar tu fibra de alpaca, lo mejor que podrías hacer a través del foro, es crear un nuevo tema -propio- en este mismo foro, y en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios, para que ofrezcas tu fibra y busques contactos para acopiarla y venderla. 
Lo más recomendable es crear un tema con un buen título, y que la información sea lo más detallada posible, para que los posibles compradores puedan informarse bien acerca de tu producto. En ese sentido, las fotos ayudan, porque muestran el producto al posible cliente, así que mi recomendación es para que crees un tema propio, con toda la información posible, para ver si consigues respuestas de los usuarios del foro. 
Lamentablemente, el tema ganadero no es el más visitado, pero nada se pierde anunciando gratis a través del foro; y con paciencia, estoy seguro que vas a recibir alguna respuesta. 
Son algunas recomendaciones que te hago para que puedas contactarte con alguien interesado en tu fibra de alpaca. 
Saludos y suerte con la búsqueda.

----------

